# Sightron, Mueller---optics? $300 best scope poll



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

So, I have a pretty decent collection and after a little discussion with a relative arguing that there is no need to have 20 firearms, just get a few that are your real babies and that is all you need. I am starting to believe him, after all don't all of your dad's or mentors have their one rifle they use every year for decades? So, rather than having a slew of arms that are in the 3-5 on a 10 scale quality range I thought I would get a new big game set up closer to the 7-8 range. 
There are so many considerations on the rifle, so I am still in the new fondle a bunch of them stage and am wondering what you really get for double the price.
On the optics topic Booyaa mentioned the Chuck Hawk's forum or site for their reviews and it was quite an eye opener. Mind you, I own 10 scoped rifles and none of the optics ever cost over $200 and most were less than half of that. I finally got some of the meopta binocs and began to see the light at dusk and dawn (pun intended). I was amazed to see on all of their recommended lists that not once do you see any of these so heavily traveled names: Swaro, Zeiss, Meopta, Leica, Steiner or Vortex. Clearly this is just one guy's or one firm's opinion, but it was interesting to read. http://www.chuckhawks.com/staff_riflescopes.htm
So, point being it was also interesting to see names that I have never even heard of such as Mueller, Sightron and Nitrex among a few others that I have heard, but not in necessarily positive context. Mind you, I already bought a Nikon Buckmasters 4.5-14/42 last night as it was on sale, but I can easily return it. On one hand I would like a proven entity as my main rifle with a recognized name, but I am normally all about the actual value if I can get the same quality for less money all the more money for reloading stuff. I would like to have one with at least a 14 power and no possible way of being less than 12. 
As I search around I see that Sightron has a $100 rebate through the end of the year. So, as I look around the 3-10 are $300ish before rebate and to get > 12 the price is $500ish; is it worth it? Does anyone have any experience with these?
I was set to go with Vortex, but I have heard of a few accounts in that you have to get above the crossfire line for anything of good quality. I really like the Vortex I have, but it is on my R15 and the recoil level is much different. 
Mueller, Mueller, Mueller has anyone seen Mueller? Any opinions or experiences out there?


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I have a buddy who has a Sightron on his rifle. I don't know the model. He claims he zero-ed it once and has never had to touch it since (10+ years). He checks it every year, and never has to move it.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Huge another one that falls into the sub $200.00 range that I have experience with is this one.

http://swfa.com/Nikko-Stirling-4-16x44- ... 40423.aspx

I was able to find this exact scope at the gun show last year used for $75.00 and now a year later I was ready to pay full price for another one because its been such a great scope. I mounted it on my daughters .308 and have put about 400 rounds down range since. Its held zero perfect and is really bright & clear for the money, much more so then the Simmons and Bushnells I have around the house. 
I will be comparing the Muller that I have coming to my brother in laws Buckmaster, the Nikko, my Burris FF II and I will let you know what I think. One thing that really impressed me about the Mueller is the FOV at 100 yards which is 27 & 9 compared to the Nikon Buckmaster which is only 19.9 & 6.9 and the Burris FF II which is 22 & 7.5 I realize its due to the larger objective but I have found other 44mm scopes that don't come close to those specs and even a few 50's that even fall short.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have had a couple Nikon Buckmasters scopes and have been happy with every one of them. Good light transmission, clear picture, good value.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I have had a couple Nikon Buckmasters scopes and have been happy with every one of them. Good light transmission, clear picture, good value.


+5


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I also have a Nikon Buchmaster that I've liked. its a 4.5-14 x 40 I believe.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't have one, but I sure would love that Zeiss Conquest that has been on sale for $369 this year. Everything is just crystal clear through that thing.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Nikon Buckmaster line is pretty awesome... I've got the 6-18X40 on my 22-250 and it's a great set up. You could pay just a tad bit more and be into the Monarch line. I'm pretty sure I saw a 4-12X42 Monarch on amazon for around $400. I've been a fan of Vortex for a while. I have the 4-12x40 Diamondback on a 270 WSM. It holds its zero very well with the recoil. The eye relief is a tad shorter than I would like though. I'm still hoping to get a Viper HS 4-16x44 for Christmas.... That is one SWEET scope.


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

BirdDogger said:


> I don't have one, but I sure would love that Zeiss Conquest that has been on sale for $369 this year. Everything is just crystal clear through that thing.


Just got a 3-9x40 conquest for $329. $429 then subtract the $100 rebate that they are doing through the end of the year. RapidZ reticle only for the rebate.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

jpolson said:


> BirdDogger said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have one, but I sure would love that Zeiss Conquest that has been on sale for $369 this year. Everything is just crystal clear through that thing.
> ...


I went and checked those out today....damnation man! Those are awesome and have me rethinking this; now if anyone had them in stock....


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I know asking for opinions of scopes, your going to get a million different answers and opinions but out of that list I dont think the bushnell elite can be beat. even by the leupolds & Nikons.. but thats just my 2 cents.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for all of the input guys! I have been doing some research and I am just amazed at the number of rebates available by numerous manufacturers. Cabela's sent out their $75 off of $500 coupon, combine that with a rebate and a sale and all of a sudden the scopes the retail prices of $500 are suddenly under $300. That includes the Zeiss, Monarch, Leupold, etc. I just can't wait for Santa this year, I have been so good!


----------

